# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Do I need to repair sarking under my roof

## Michael957416

Sarking under my roof is damaged (about 2-3 rows) and I am wondering whether I need to repair them? 
I learned from web that a proper way to do it is to lift tiles and refit new ones. However I am a bit worried about it because 1) the cost 2) my tiled roof is 25 years old and I am worried any some lifting will cause more problem in the future, e.g. broken tiles and leaking. 
My questions are:
First, do I need to repair the sarking?
Second, if I do need to, is there any way to repair it without lifting tiles? Should I get a roofer or a handyman for the job? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## sports fan

how is the sarking damaged? ripped?

----------


## Michael957416

> how is the sarking damaged? ripped?

  It is ripped in several places.

----------


## sports fan

> It is ripped in several places.

  for whats it worth i would tape it up the rips with sarking tape from inside the roof

----------


## bsrlee

Teh house I live in is over 60m years old, and the sarking has disintegrated to the stage that is is mostly dust & small fragments. We have no problems with leaks etc. so haven't bothered to replace anything - we do have fiberglass insulation on the ceiling.

----------


## Michael957416

Thanks for all advices.

----------

